# How to convince parents to let me buy a tarantula?



## 3ntomology (Jul 10, 2011)

Well, I just graduated highschool and I have always liked spiders, but now that I found arachnoboards, I really do have a strong desire to buy one!

When I enroll in college, I will be staying at home and not dorming- so that means I need to convince my parents to let me get a tarantula.

My mother isnt a big fan of spiders, let alone any insect, but I already showed her the plexiglass cages with locks on the sides, so she wont need to fear the tarantula escaping...

She also says that with college, I will be too busy and wont have time to take care of the tarantula...

... Are tarantulas REALLY that high maintainence? 

What else can I say to convince my mother into letting me get a tarantula?


----------



## Cuddly Cobalt (Jul 10, 2011)

not high maintanence at ALL, care for them is like once a week for 5 to 10 minutes


----------



## bravesvikings20 (Jul 10, 2011)

3ntomology said:


> Well, I just graduated highschool and I have always liked spiders, but now that I found arachnoboards, I really do have a strong desire to buy one!
> 
> When I enroll in college, I will be staying at home and not dorming- so that means I need to convince my parents to let me get a tarantula.
> 
> ...


Im also in my second year of college....and I have over 90 T's lol. They are basically no upkeep at all.


----------



## wesker12 (Jul 10, 2011)

Dude we are going through the same exact thing - I liked the idea of getting a t but after arachnoboards - probably read every post on every topic here - no joke I got hooked, I  am  about to buy my first 5 slings - a versicolor - super cute so Im hoping it sways my moms phobia, 2 c. Fasciatum, b.vagans, and a p. Irminia. Dont get ow ts as your first - you dont want to give the opposition any ammo. say you have researched them extensively, they are fascinating animals - intriguied you for years, there just like fish except even less maintenence, more unique, thier webbing is soothimg ect ect. Also emphasize thier harmlessness unless your getting a pokie or a baboon because most people thing tarantulas are dangerous. Get a relatively docile, colorful, non potent t and youll be fine!


----------



## Collin Clary (Jul 11, 2011)

Emphasize that their harmless, only need to be fed every two weeks (even though some can go over a year without food), and most have a fairly long lifespan. And about your mom saying that you wont have the time  (if you don't have time to care for a tarantula, you wouldnt have time to breathe!) I suggest you get the book "The Tarantula Keepers Guide" it will answer most of your questions. Good luck on getting your fist tarantula.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Jul 11, 2011)

wesker12 said:


> Dude we are going through the same exact thing - I liked the idea of getting a t but after arachnoboards - probably read every post on every topic here - no joke I got hooked, I  am  about to buy my first 5 slings - a versicolor - super cute so Im hoping it sways my moms phobia, 2 c. Fasciatum, b.vagans, and a p. Irminia. Dont get ow ts as your first - you dont want to give the opposition any ammo. say you have researched them extensively, they are fascinating animals - intriguied you for years, there just like fish except even less maintenence, more unique, thier webbing is soothimg ect ect. Also emphasize thier harmlessness unless your getting a pokie or a baboon because most people thing tarantulas are dangerous. Get a relatively docile, colorful, non potent t and youll be fine!


my p. irminia would as soon eat my face as a cricket ..lol.    doesn't mean i like it any less   its only a lil ole 1.5 in sling and i've already gotten teh threats pose when i clean the poo that its flung all over the walls


----------



## Dr Pepper 8D (Jul 11, 2011)

If you are purchasing via local pet store, take her with you. The folks there will more than likely help put her at ease, and answer her questions well...they've seen it all before...
My mum refused to let me get a snake until we visited the pet store, now she's in love with the thing, want as bearded dragon now too!

Good luck!


----------



## vickywild (Jul 11, 2011)

They aren't high maintanence at all. 

Try and compromise with her somehow. I just had to do that with my boyfriend. We live together and I currently have 2 T's and wanted a 3rd..We compromised that I had to get a sling, and it had to be a docile one which grows slow. Sounds complicated but it keeps us both happy . I get my T, he gets his security.


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 11, 2011)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=212758


----------



## mr bug guy (Jul 11, 2011)

my mom was the same untill she saw me hold the tarantula im pretty sure if your parents see u holding one they calm down alittile


----------



## Rohan793 (Jul 11, 2011)

You could do what i did and just buy a sling. they'll see such a small spider they wont think anything of it then by the time it grows up they'll be so used to it it wont even matter.


----------



## 3ntomology (Jul 11, 2011)

The biggest point that my mother has is that she thinks that I need to focus on my studies, and that a tarantula would be too distracting. 

I only want 1 tarantula (for now) cus I know that if i get too many, then it WILL become distracting.

But I need *more *detail on how tarantulas are very low maintainence! I love the responses but most are just saying " T's are low maintainence" but not really explaining how or why!


----------



## Amoeba (Jul 11, 2011)

If you were to get a G rosea....Feed once a week (unless it's fasting) fill the water dish when it gets low. change the substrate once in a blue moon unless there is a problem.  they are easier than fish....

Tell your mom that the presence of such a calm soothing creature will encourage you to excel in your studies and boost any science grades you get. 

oh and do some sucking up


----------



## DannyH (Jul 11, 2011)

3ntomology said:


> ... Are tarantulas REALLY that high maintainence?


Tarantula maintainence
2 Crix a week
Make sure water bowl is clean
Check T for mites
Mist cage


Thats kinda it
Also make sure that you buy for a good dealer, and not a pet store.


----------



## Nanchantress (Jul 11, 2011)

*Tarantulas as Pets*

Pros: 
- only cost 22 cents per week to feed (2 crickets - price at PetsMart)
- you can make an enclosure for practically no cost or free
- you only have to clean the cage once every 6 months
- they don't smell
- they don't make noise
- you don't have to let them in and out several times daily to go potty
- you don't have to pick up the poop or clean a litter box
- they take up hardly any space
- you can leave for several days at a time and they don't care
- you won't have any vet bills

Cons
- hmmmmmmm


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 11, 2011)

Let her have a look at these threads. 

 Tarantulas are very, very, VERY low maintenance (ummm..you're not looking into getting Theraphosa, right?). I have 15 and there are many more on here who have a whole lot more and still have a life. Feeding is not expensive and you don't need anything fancy for the cage.

 Get some books and other research materials on tarantulas and maybe she'll see that you are serious and responsible about possibly owning one. She just may be concerned that you'll get bored or neglect it later and will need someone else to care for the animal (her).

 I got a few tarantula guides because they interested me whether or not I was going to be allowed to have them or not and I wanted to prepare myself for some before moving out. My mom asked me about the books and asked if they were really something I was interested in (and made it clear they would be mine and only my responsibility. Like I didn't know. LOL!) 

 Sorry if this was long-winded.


----------



## Venom (Jul 18, 2011)

Cleanliness:

If you use sphagnum peatmoss, the substrate is antimicrobial.

Spider silk is antimicrobial.

If you get bitten, tarantula venom is antimicrobial AND hypoallergenic


There's no smell, no noise, verrry infrequent cleaning. They don't shed fur. They won't give anyone allergies. They are easy to feed, water and house. 

The bite of any North or South American tarantula is utterly 100% HARMLESS!!!!!

Old World tarantulas (those from Australia, Africa, Asia etc.) can have painful and unpleasant bites, but as far as recorded medical history shows, there has NEVER been a human death from ANY tarantula ANYWHERE in the world from ANY species EVER!

Sooo...they're compact, silent, odorless, harmless, low-care and non-allergenic. What better attributes could you possibly want in a pet?


----------



## jonnyquong (Jul 18, 2011)

Venom said:


> ...They don't shed fur. They won't give anyone allergies...


They don't shed fur, but MOST New World tarantulas do have urticating bristles that many keepers have developed allergies to. Probably no need to bring this up in your conversation at this point, though.


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 18, 2011)

My best recommendation is to wait just a little. Make a deal that if you get good grades she will allow you to get one. Really work on those grades and show her you can do it. Keep doing your research, and be fully prepared when you do get a tarantula.
Maintenance is VERY insignificant as the others have said. My larger juvies are literally less than 5 minutes per week.
As somebody who snuck many pets in as a kid, I highly recommend NOT taking that route. Some responsibility, and respect is what is required. Even offer to do some extra stuff around the house if she will let you. I really wish you the best of luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wesker12 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah I snuck my versi sling and ended up in a huge fight with my parents. No sneaking in!


----------



## Midknight xrs (Jul 19, 2011)

I see you're in california, which college are you going to?  

As for maintenance, I have about 16 and five scorps and about 300 roaches, and i spend about 2 hours a week on them all.  I work about 20 hours a week and go to school full time as well as have a life and president of the entomology club at school, so you can have time for a few tarantulas.  Besides, they can be more entertaining then a tv and as +1 ro what Venom stated.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 19, 2011)

Well you can always have a tarantula even without your parents permission. I used to raise some of my tarantulas and scorpions in the trunk of my car. I make sure the substrate never dries out and they have water. All my inverts survive without a problem. This is one of the reason why I love tarantulas and scorpions because they are very hardy and requires small attention. I even had a pocket scorpion a while ago until it got bigger lol. My suggestion is to get a dwarf tarantula so you can raise it in a very small container like a small salsa cup. Good luck I hope you find a resolve on this problem


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 19, 2011)

I would really not recommend the car trunk option. Do you realize how hot that can get? Also the vibrations from regular driving are not going to be appreciated by your animals. Obviously worked for you, but a newcomer to the hobby should not be trying it.
Another thought. When you start school, try to find a prof. in the biology dept. that may keep, or have a good understanding of tarantulas. An educated person talking to them may be what it takes. They could possibly explain the educational benefits in keeping one. Parents are often easier to convince when they learn it is more than just a hobby.


----------



## NevularScorpion (Jul 19, 2011)

^^ yes I agreed with him on this. I talk to our science department in my college and even donate some tarantulas scorpions and roaches for display. Since they like me because I'm so enthusiastic about inverts they even let me keep some of my Ts in the green house which has the right temp to grow ts very fast  Also, I just bought some lockers in school which are only $3 each and I put a bunch of my Ts in there. I usually feed them mid night. I only do this when I have 2000+ 

Also if you have a dwarf T you can pretty much hide it in your big house where your parents can't find it. one tarantula will not make a big difference in your life style.


----------



## FrostyCakee (Jul 19, 2011)

Nanchantress said:


> Pros:
> - only cost 22 cents per week to feed (2 crickets - price at PetsMart)
> - you can make an enclosure for practically no cost or free
> - you only have to clean the cage once every 6 months
> ...


Cons:
- Most people are insanely afraid of spiders for the simple reason of the media making them out to be savage beast who want nothing more then to drain your body of blood and and stand on the face of your dead corpse.
- Venomous
- Can bite.
- Can escape.
- Crickets are the most annoying, loud, and inconsiderate bugs to have in your house.

But these cons are next to meaningless compared to the Pro's of owning a tarantula.


----------



## Sunset (Jul 19, 2011)

wait intell you get to college. or buy one and hide it from your parents thats the only way your be able to have one.


----------



## Hobo (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm surprised you need permission about something so small. I mean, you're in college now, and you should be responsible enough to balance studies and "distractions" on your own.

I literally spend about three minutes every two weeks on my rosea, for example. Clean/fill the water dish, drop a cricket in, remove any boluses, done. I haven't had to clean out her enclosure for almost three years now.
I currently care for over 100 individual tarantulas. It takes me about two hours each week for maintenance.... And I can do it faster if I want, but I like to observe each one for a while, and enjoy watching every single one eat before moving in to the next.

After setup, I'm pretty sure you can spare three minutes every week/two weeks to care for _one_ tarantula.


----------



## BQC123 (Jul 20, 2011)

^^^^
I think it is likely a case of not wanting a spider in the house, and making an excuse for not allowing one.
Seriously though, don't try sneaking it in. Any arguments you can make in favor of having one go right out the window if you sneak around. Honesty and respect go much farther. I'm a very easy guy when it comes to animals. My son could have almost anything we can properly house. However, if he ever sneaks anything in I will not be so understanding.


----------



## stewstew8282 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hobo said:


> I'm surprised you need permission about something so small. I mean, you're in college now, and you should be responsible enough to balance studies and "distractions" on your own.


hobo unfortunately some parents are retarded protective/overbearing and will try to control you any way they can for as long as they can. I am in no way vouching for the level of "protectiveness" of the OP's 'rents, but i know if i didn't pack my <edit> up and move out of my home, even after being old enough to decide things for myself, my parents would still be telling me what to do and how to do it at the ripe age of 28. (not that i would want to stay living at home that long, but if i did, bet your bottom dollar they'd still be telling me what to do)


----------



## Bill S (Jul 22, 2011)

stewstew8282 said:


> hobo unfortunately some parents are retarded protective/overbearing and will try to control you any way they can for as long as they can. I am in no way vouching for the level of "protectiveness" of the OP's 'rents, but i know if i didn't pack my <edit> up and move out of my home, even after being old enough to decide things for myself, my parents would still be telling me what to do and how to do it at the ripe age of 28.


++1 on that.  Some parents are just control freaks and will try to direct their kids' lives forever if allowed to do so.  My father was such a person.  I left home as soon as I could and made it clear that I intended to live my own life.  My brother got pressured into staying at home longer than he should have, and until my father passed away (in his late 80's) he still tried to boss my brother around.  If you continue to live in your parents' home, you have an obligation to adhere to their rules (to a limit).  If you want your freedom, cut yourself loose and establish your own life.


----------



## jhalla16 (Jul 24, 2011)

you can always do what i did... buy one and not tell them about it


----------

